# Newton County Flood Pic



## Foxhunter (Sep 22, 2009)

This is the Yellow River at I-20 and Almon Rd. It was encroaching upon the little RV park pretty bad.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 22, 2009)

high waters I'm glad we don't live in a low area and I'm sorry for the ones who lost family and or treasures with all this rain. Our prayers go out to them


----------



## Alicyn (Sep 22, 2009)

I hope it doesn't flood here.


----------



## Lorri (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the pictures - it is amazing how much damage was done in this area. Really don't realize how much damage was done until you see the pictures.


----------



## Foxhunter (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah it's not nearly as bad in Newton as it is north of us


----------



## pdsniper (Sep 22, 2009)

Boy I saw enough of that Yesterday it started with a call from Douglas co fire dept at 5:15 am need me and my Airboat to do a rescue of three civilians and two firemen traped in the trees on the river they estimated the current at 35 mph scariest rescue I have ever done when I got done with that Cobb co called needed me up there rescued 86 folks and got done up there at 3 am this morning !


----------



## Hoss (Sep 22, 2009)

Wondered what that looked like.  Mrs. Hoss said that had Brownsbridge Rd. just to the south of there closed.  She had to backtrack to get to work.  Thanks for sharing the shot.

Hoss


----------



## Buck Nasty (Sep 23, 2009)

Here is the river in Porterdale last night on the way home...


----------



## Foxhunter (Sep 23, 2009)

just wow


----------



## Crickett (Sep 23, 2009)

pdsniper said:


> Boy I saw enough of that Yesterday it started with a call from Douglas co fire dept at 5:15 am need me and my Airboat to do a rescue of three civilians and two firemen traped in the trees on the river they estimated the current at 35 mph scariest rescue I have ever done when I got done with that Cobb co called needed me up there rescued 86 folks and got done up there at 3 am this morning !



Hey PD man that is awesome. I know those people were so relieved when they saw you coming to their rescue.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 23, 2009)

Buck Nasty said:


> Here is the river in Porterdale last night on the way home...



All I can say about that photo is........ Holy Cow!!!!!


----------



## pdsniper (Sep 23, 2009)

Crickett

It was a long hard day I rescued 86 people in Cobb county and assisted in rescuing 6 in Douglass county


----------



## Hoss (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks pdsniper for all you do.  Awesome day for you.  

Buck Nasty, that's some water.

Hoss


----------

